# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort - Ski Bus



## Ochil17 (Feb 6, 2011)

One of the great things about skiing in Banff, apart from the fantastic snow, has been the three ski buses that pick up all over town, including the BRMR, and transfer you direct to Mt Norquay, Sunshine or Lake Louise.  

However, I've been told that this service had been changed this year and that you now need to make your own way to a central point for some of the buses.  Not ideal for families with young children and several sets of skis, boots,etc.  

Has anyone been to the BRMR since the change and know if there are any arrangements for getting people to and from the central pick up point?

Thanks.


----------



## spirits (Feb 6, 2011)

*We were there New Years*

Every morning as I was going swimming I would see people lined up getting on the ski bus.  This was at 8 am. I would think you should phone the resort to see what the policy is.


----------

